# Fresh Foods Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

With a passion for all we do, Fresh Foods Cafe serves up world-class coffee and exceptional foods in an ocean side dining venue.

Watch our coffee master roast our beans in our oxidizer right in the dining room.

Savor our juicy meats roasted to perfection in our open air kitchen.

Enjoy one of our tender breads, baked daily.

Relax with a glass of wine or beer as you watch the sunset over the Pacific on our ocean side veranda.

Indulge in our fresh pastries cr&#8230;

More...


----------

